# Dp from stress and trauma



## Adrian99 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi everybody, I have dp since summer. I analyzed and reach out the conclusion that it came from trauma. Well in spring i was feeling amazing, all my hormones were doing great job. I began to date a girl 3years bigger than me. I had also my exams coming. After a month I became a different person. I was stressed from my exam, girlfriend, everything. I began to feel bad. My memory was not working well and i was exhausted. First day of summer i broke up with my girlfriend and the fckin time got really hard. Despite that i wrote well the exam, i was destroyed,broken,emotionally vacant. I was just existing. I decided yo travel and while i was in my car, i had a panic attack and it aaaall began. Everything.. the dp. So yeah, i'm one of yours. I'm feeling detached, like my head is will desintegrate itself. But i keep hoping that there is a cure.


----------

